
Ask HN: What is a job I could automate? - scottndecker
I want an easy job I could 
  - automate my way out of
  - will pay &gt;$30k&#x2F;year
  - give me health benefits<p>Why?  So I can
  - continue my freelance work
  - get a 2nd source of income
  - get health benefits (which I don&#x27;t have a a self-employed free lancer)
======
slosh
taco truck

